# HMS Barbaossa



## Bob Silberberg (Jun 16, 2005)

undefined

Does anyone know the history of HMS Barrosa? She was in Hobart Tasmania in December 1965.


----------



## cockerhoop (Jun 10, 2004)

No but the baddy in Pirates of the Caribbean was called Captain Barbosa
if that helps.


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

*HMS Barrosa*

A Battle Class destroyer, built by John Brown and completed in 1947, scrapped 1978. I will post a photo of a Hawthorn Leslie built sister in my gallery.

Fred


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Bob,

Here her records and photo:
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=2432


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

ruud said:


> Ahoy Bob,
> 
> Here her records and photo:
> http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=2432


Good photo ruud. After her conversion into a Radar Picket. The idea was that these ships would steam ahead of the battle group and provide early warning of inbound enemy aircraft.

Fred


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Fred,

Indeed a nice shot of her, found her a while ago when I was looking for that Brown yard photos of destroyers, so went searching for more and found this one.Seems to me "speedy" enough!!!


----------



## ian harvey (Dec 2, 2008)

I was serving on Barrosa when she visted Horbart.


----------



## ssr481 (Feb 2, 2008)

fred henderson said:


> Good photo ruud. After her conversion into a Radar Picket. The idea was that these ships would steam ahead of the battle group and provide early warning of inbound enemy aircraft.
> 
> Fred


The USN did the same thing after WWII..but with submarines as well. They converted 10 standard configuration fleet submarines to pickets.. but with an appropriate name to the project - MIGRAINE. Their purpose was the same as surface pickets..stationed in advance of the fleet to provide early warning of incoming raids (a large extent due to the kamikaze offensive off Okinawa in 1945).

Of the 10 fleet subs converted and two purpose-built submarines converted to radar picket.. only one is left. 

USS REQUIN .. on display in Pittsburgh, PA.


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

Everything you want to know about HMS Barrosa.
http://www.tosd.demon.co.uk/service.htm
http://www.naval-history.net/xGM-Chrono-10DD-75Battle-Barossa.htm
My pleasure.
AB


----------

